# MONTANA TRAGEDY



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of his family and friends. 

What a bummer a way to end the summer.

George


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

So sad to hear it. I would be interested to hear an account from the scene so we all can learn. Sounds like there was a lot of safety set up there if he missed 3 throw bag tosses. With the speed the river is moving through there, that means there were maybe 3 safety people set up along the river. Like any Class V stretch at high water, that river is O.C. at those flows and easy to get worked. Those dead snags are nasty as well on the lower part of the run. I had a friend swim at 1,500cfs well below the s-turn at the last sticky hole and he had a very frightening swim coughing up water for a while on the bank. Can anyone post a bio on Rob Kendall, I would like to get to know the guy? I'm sure he was an incredible person with a love for the rivers.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Sad news, thoughts go out to family and friends

Gary


----------



## Casey (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for spreading the word Jason; it is a very difficult but important task in such times. I can't think of much more to add to your account of the tragedy this weekend. Rob was a wonderful guy and will be missed by all.


----------



## mike a (Dec 16, 2003)

craporadon said:


> So sad to hear it. I would be interested to hear an account from the scene so we all can learn. Sounds like there was a lot of safety set up there if he missed 3 throw bag tosses. With the speed the river is moving through there, that means there were maybe 3 safety people set up along the river. Like any Class V stretch at high water, that river is O.C. at those flows and easy to get worked. Those dead snags are nasty as well on the lower part of the run. I had a friend swim at 1,500cfs well below the s-turn at the last sticky hole and he had a very frightening swim coughing up water for a while on the bank. Can anyone post a bio on Rob Kendall, I would like to get to know the guy? I'm sure he was an incredible person with a love for the rivers.


That was an account from the scene. 

It sounds like there will be a funeral for Rob in Helena this week, and a wake/memorial of sorts held perhaps in Bozeman at a later date, to be determined. Making it to the wake would be a good way to get to know Rob. I wish I had know him better--I hadn't even talked to hime since this spring. Rob was a great guy, and any river trip or camp fire was better with his company, without exception. It should be noted that Rob was also a very good paddler, confident in big, pushy water. He was familiar with the run, and it is well within Rob's experience level even at high water. Without a doubt, Rob was a better paddler than I will ever be. He boated with a quiet, solid competence and overtly smooth style equalled by few.


----------



## IngridM (Sep 17, 2008)

Rob was an amazing person and those of us who were lucky enough to love, and be loved by him will never forget his generous spirit and kind soul. He was more than just a boater, though it was one of the great loves of his life. He was a lover, a friend, uncle, brother and son. He will be deeply missed and never forgotten. We love you Robbie, now and forever.


----------



## jv1106 (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is a link to some short video of Rob boating posted on the Bozeman Chronicle website. 
Index of /Rob


----------



## gotwhitewater (Sep 17, 2008)

I only met Rob a handfull of times and each time he left me with a positive impression. I will always remember wrestling him at Big T which he won and the first time boating with him on quake. Regards to his family and friends that new Rob the best. He truly will be missed by all that had the pleasure of knowing him.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*rob*

Thanks for the video clips. As this board has pointed out before, kayaking seems a trivial exercise to family and loved ones when one of us dies on the river. Watching Rob on the river in those very moments where we all feel alive reminds us why we do it. The raw footage was so great because at the end of each rapid the videographer let's out a hoot, yeeha. It reminds me of all the times I've hooted when a friend lands in the pool at the bottom of a drop. Those are the moments that define why we kayak. Letting out a big hoot when your buddy sticks the drop in some of the most beautiful untouched places on earth. That's why Rob had such close friends, because they shared those moments together. I am sure some of those same guys who were hootin' for Rob in the video were on Quake Lake with him last week. I know those same guys were giving everything they had to rescue him.


----------



## Dogger (Jun 17, 2008)

Rob was definetly one of a kind. He took my on my first kayaking trip about 10 years ago and I also went to High school with him. Even though I haven't seen him in years, I was truly shocked when I heard what happened. This is a man that will be surely missed by everyone that he ever met. One of a kind.


----------

